
Good Alternatives to Plastic Straws - tdgoddard
https://greenthatlife.com/reusable-alternatives-to-plastic-straws/
======
ksaj
A lot of the fast food restaurants around where I live use waxed paper straws.
They aren't recyclable because of the wax coating (which otherwise keeps them
from getting soggy too quickly in use), but they biodegrade rapidly and leave
significantly less behind.

------
TheRealSteel
I rarely have anything useful to add to coding posts since I know nothing, but
I do have some experience with drinking from straws:

I used to be a metal straw user, but was always somewhat scared of the
potential for accidents, and haven't been able to bring myself to use them
ever since that woman died because she fell on one and it stabbed thru her eye
and into her brain[1]

Knives, etc. are usually held facing down or laid flat, straws unfortunately
are specifically designed to point upwards and be aimed at the face.

They are also unsuitable for hot beverages, and if you accidentally bite it or
touch it to your teeth it's quite unpleasant

Altho I'd much prefer them to plastic, I do find the paper straws McDonald's
uses in the UK to be usable but quite flimsy - they get crushed and soggy
quite easily for what they are.

I was going to try silicon straws next, of course until I find out that they
harbour awful brain eating parasites and bacteria, or... something

I initially believe that drinking carbonated or sugary beverages with a straw
protected the teeth to some extent, but I can't find a source for this

[1][https://www.livescience.com/65925-metal-straw-
death.html](https://www.livescience.com/65925-metal-straw-death.html)

------
drallison
IKEA has metal straws.

------
GrumpyNl
What about no straw and just drink from the glass.

